# Newcastle All Grain Straight



## bear09 (9/4/07)

Hello fellow brewers!

I am looking for a Newcaste Brown recipe that is one step. I dont want to me making two beers and blending as I just dont have the resources. If there is anyone out there with a good one AG for Newky then I would love to see it - that mild sweet after taste is to die for!! :chug: 

Cheers Thanks!!


----------

